# Need advice on buying or renting a scooter in angelescity



## Gilbert_in_Houston (Jul 30, 2014)

Made the jump and finally decided on living in angelescity, still searching for a nice condo/apartment but need a scooter/motorcycle to get around (it seems like every tricycle driver here dreams of being a NY Taxi driver and wants to milk every penny they can each ride, even after agreeing on a ridiculous fare :noidea. Any and all advice appreciated on your choice of vehicle, price I should pay, any negotiating tips. PS any advice on a great condo/apartment in a good location would be much appreciated too.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*"Jackpot"*



Gilbert_in_Houston said:


> Made the jump and finally decided on living in angelescity, still searching for a nice condo/apartment but need a scooter/motorcycle to get around (it seems like every tricycle driver here dreams of being a NY Taxi driver and wants to milk every penny they can each ride, even after agreeing on a ridiculous fare :noidea. Any and all advice appreciated on your choice of vehicle, price I should pay, any negotiating tips. PS any advice on a great condo/apartment in a good location would be much appreciated too.


My neighbor joked with the tricycle driver that picked me up one day he said "Jackpot", I said no, no I'm not a jackpot. I know that feeling and got tired of getting over charged or stress with the tricycle guys looks or battling for my money, I guess they want a 100+ peso's every single time they pick up a foreigner for a short ride and then they'll give this odd look like it's not enough and they never have any change.

Don't blame you, I looked at brand new motor cycles and came close to buying a Suzuki Barako 175 CC, these are the bikes coveted by all tricycle drivers, if your planning on adding a side car, this would be the motorcycle to get, if no side car then there are many options depending on what you prefer to drive.

We had some issue's trying to buy a motorcycle though, these guys play games with the commissions, sign read 3,000 peso's down, monthly fee's and drive away but when I showed up it was the same deal but since I was a foreigner he wanted 10,000 peso's now, same payment plan which nets him an additional 7000 peso's for his commission, there's no regulation and nobody to cry to, so if you pay it all in cash, it's possible to get a good deal, if you plan on financing the rates are horrible something like 100% interest. 

Take your time and shop around, you may even need to buy this in Manila to get the best price, re-seller's mark things way up. 

Bring along a local citizen that knows what he's doing and is familiar with purchasing a motorcycle, make sure your no where in view and have him work out the deal and once the deal is sealed, make sure it's the total price, tags license plates and all, show up and watch the sad faces, game over. The price for the Barako keeps climbing but I think for a new one its 77,000 peso's plus.

It's also possible to purchase a used vehicle for the price of a brand new motorcycle, that's what we ended up doing, bought my old Mitsubishi Lancer 1988 for 65,000 peso's, I paid way to much for this so I feel in Angeles (Subic area) you might have better deals.

You have 90 days from the time you set foot in country to apply for a Philippine drivers license, bring in all your passport paper work.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Can rent a bike for 300P a day. I've never done it but my Canadian cousin-in-law does that on his vacations and gets a weekly rate. He claims they give an occasional free day since he keeps it for a month or so.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

It pays to shop around a bit too. When I was looking to buy a vehicle, there was up to 50,000 Peso's added as "Foreigner Tax" for the same vehicle depending on the salesman & dealer.

Fred


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

The bike that mcalleyboy was actually speaking about is the Kawasaki Barako 175. It comes in several models and paint schemes, Red, Black and Blue. This bike is the best as far as attaching a sidecar to. It is strong and very much better than any less powerful bike. It may be possible to find one used, the tricycle, and you can get it for a decent price, however, remember that with any used equipment, you inherit any problems that come with it. If you buy new and have a custom built sidecar bolted to it, make sure that sidecar is comfortable on the inside and not such that you look like a grasshopper on the inside.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

JimnNila143 said:


> The bike that mcalleyboy was actually speaking about is the Kawasaki Barako 175. It comes in several models and paint schemes, Red, Black and Blue. This bike is the best as far as attaching a sidecar to. It is strong and very much better than any less powerful bike. It may be possible to find one used, the tricycle, and you can get it for a decent price, however, remember that with any used equipment, you inherit any problems that come with it. If you buy new and have a custom built sidecar bolted to it, make sure that sidecar is comfortable on the inside and not such that you look like a grasshopper on the inside.


Sidecars are usually available in 25 inches, 28 inches, 30 inches and 32 inches width. Mine is 30 inches which is adequate but my next one with be 32 inches stainless steel.
Tony


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Side car shape important*



Phil_expat said:


> Sidecars are usually available in 25 inches, 28 inches, 30 inches and 32 inches width. Mine is 30 inches which is adequate but my next one with be 32 inches stainless steel.
> Tony


I've noticed that many of the side cars are setting to low to the ground and they get damaged easy going over those home made speed bumps and pot holes, plus it's hard to get out of them, I can't stand riding in a local tricycle, many are shortened on the top but I have seen some really nice one's, they're up higher and plenty of top room and leg room, some are designed to recline also, so many ways to design these.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> I've noticed that many of the side cars are setting to low to the ground and they get damaged easy going over those home made speed bumps and pot holes, plus it's hard to get out of them, I can't stand riding in a local tricycle, many are shortened on the top but I have seen some really nice one's, they're up higher and plenty of top room and leg room, some are designed to recline also, so many ways to design these.


Must be a regional thing as the trike sidecars in Leyte and Samar are high and wide and my wife and I can ride easily inside. I always sit behind the driver in Angeles as those sidecars are tiny and I can hardly climb in. Occasionally you'll see the big ones in Angeles and I'll try to get those. I'll ask them why their sidecar is bigger and it's either it was made for a foreigner or their trike is from Visayas.


----------

